# Pt/Rh thermocouple wire Question



## Jimmi_p (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have some Pt/Rh thermocouple wire. What do any you of think? Should i sell it As Pt thermocouple wire, refine it in my lab (to get more experience with pgm's), or send it to the refiners as is? The sections are as follows; 2 99%Pt/95Pt thermocouples about 2.5' long and three (unknown percent of Pt/Rh) that are 6-9" long. I'm trying to figure out how to get the best return. Just wondering what you ladies and gentlemen thought. 
Thank you,
Jimmi


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2011)

How much are we talking about? Is it safe to presume it's type S?

You can PM me, I'll buy it.


Louis


----------



## nickvc (Mar 4, 2011)

Lou said:


> How much are we talking about? Is it safe to presume it's type S?
> 
> You can PM me, I'll buy it.
> 
> ...



My advice take Lou,s offer you won't get a better deal anywhere else.


----------



## Jimmi_p (Mar 7, 2011)

SOLD!  Thank for looking everyone.

Jimmi_p


----------



## glondor (Mar 7, 2011)

Can someone give me some idea where thermocouple wires are found? Common sources we may overlook if we are unaware. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Jimmi_p (Mar 8, 2011)

Not really common. All the ones I have found were from high temp furnaces and industrial lab kilns.


----------



## glondor (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Jimmi_P


----------



## rusty (Mar 8, 2011)

Large highway and off road trucks usually have a pyrometer to monitor exhaust gas temperature. Might be a source for Pt thermocouple wire.


----------



## lunker (Apr 9, 2016)

Glondor,
I just found 15 thermocouples. Mostly type b.pt/rh and one type Rs Pt/Rh. They were all in high tempeture ovens that were used to smelt silicon for solar wafers. The wires will have a colour coded connector.yellow is type k. No pms. White is type B.mix of Rh/pt. green connectors are type Rs.Pt/Rh.follow the wires to the ceramic connection.the extension wires DONT contain any pms .look for the letters A, B ,R,S and follow them back to the probe.
ill try and post pics to show what to look for. Learned a lot about these baby's the last few weeks! 
Scott.


----------

